# What is this bottle worth



## lewis41 (Feb 24, 2018)

Mit-chi bottle by John E. Epping. Louisville Lexington. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Augusta GA (Feb 24, 2018)

Moderator, please move to appropriate forum.

Thanks!


----------



## lewis41 (Feb 24, 2018)

Augusta GA said:


> Moderator, please move to appropriate forum.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm  sorry .

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

